# icd 9 code- code for dermatoheliosis?



## arizona1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Is there an ICD 9 code for dermatoheliosis?


----------



## Rtolosa (Aug 13, 2009)

good question by looking at the medical terminology

dermatoheliosis derma- skin  helio- sun  osis - condition

maybe sunburn?

Code 
692.7x
5th Digit (0-9) would be the best fit

I hope this helps


----------

